# VW center cap emblems



## intoflatlines (Jun 27, 2008)

Who here has experience with aftermarket center cap emblems? I want to buy a set for a new set of wheels but I don't want to waste the time/money if they deteriorate quickly or fall off. Also, I'd probably have to rebalance the wheels after I put them on, right?
Example:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories


----------



## viperius (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: VW center cap emblems (intoflatlines)*

just buy the real one from the dealer or a oem shop dont waste your money


----------



## intoflatlines (Jun 27, 2008)

The real what??
OEM center caps won't fit on my aftermarket wheels. Do they sell the emblems separately?


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: (intoflatlines)*


_Quote, originally posted by *intoflatlines* »_The real what??
OEM center caps won't fit on my aftermarket wheels. Do they sell the emblems separately?

well you didnt specify they were for aftermarket wheels..
and no you cant buy just the stickers/emblems


----------



## intoflatlines (Jun 27, 2008)

True, I forgot! Sorry
So after some more searching I've found that some people take their OEM center caps and remove the emblem by heating them up.. Looks like that's the best option?


----------

